# If you could visit one iconic venue in Australia what would it be?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are so many iconic venues in Australia that it is sometimes difficult to know where to start. If you had just one choice of an iconic venue to visit, where would you go?

I will start you off - Ayers Rock


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

How about Kurnell in Sydney - the landing place of Captain Cook when he discovered Australia?


----------



## TCPtraining (May 23, 2013)

The big Pinapple!


----------

